# Compresor de neveras



## Meta

Una nevera puede dejar de funcionar, claro que su compresor funcionará del 10. ¿Se le puede sacar alguna utilidad solo el compresor de nevera?

Por ejemplo, no tengo ejemplos para ellos. Lo que no se si funcionará al menos para mover agua de un punto a otro, aceite, etc.







En cuestión de electrónica, ya me encargaré de usar PIC.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Eduardo

El ingreso del gas es a todo el cuerpo del compresor, con agua inundarías el motor. Te sirve nada mas que para gas.

Podes usarla de compresor de aire, se recomienda cambiarle el aceite que trae por otro que te proteja mejor las válvulas de la oxidación debido a humedad del aire.


----------



## Meta

Entonces estos compresores no sirven para nada, mejor tirarlos aunque funcionen bien.


----------



## jorger

Meta dijo:


> Entonces estos compresores no sirven para nada, mejor tirarlos aunque funcionen bien.


 
Para nada. Puedes usarlo para hinchar ruedas de bicicletas y balones de basket. Mi padre tiene 2 o 3 y los usa precisamente para eso, inflar ruedas de bicis.

Un saludo.


----------



## Meta

Está bueno el invento, no se me había ocurrido.

¿Hay más ideas para compresor de neveras?

Sólo se me ocurre tenerlo por si acaso de repuesto, jejejeje.

La verdad no le veo mucha utilidad. ¿Te servirá como compresor de aire para limpiar polvo dentro de un PC, TV o cualquier aparato?


----------



## Electronec

Se de un antiguo compañero que tambien se fabricó un compresor de aire comprimido.
Otra utilidad puede ser, un compresor de aire para aerografia o aerosoles de pintura.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

Se puede usar como compresor o como bomba de vacío.

Yo tengo echo un desoldador con una de esas, tiene muy buen vacío para eso.

También sirve para aerografía, sopletear cosas, inflar ruedas, pelotas, etc. Los usos son innumerables.



Saludos!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a parte de la electronica tengo como hobby el modelismo, en ese mundillo con codiciados los compresores de heladeras en buen estado, precisamente por el hecho de que se puede armar un compresor de la ostia, y bien silencioso

saludos


----------



## Electronec

Yo tengo un compresor que compré tal cual para temas de aerografia, y lo tengo encerrado en una caja aislada con materiales acústicos.
Es pequeño pero hace un ruido infernal. Si alguien sabe como utilizar el de una nevera, lo podría exponer.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Meta

LA verdad es que si. Funciona para todo.

Cuando haga calor de 31 ºC, capaz que me vendría bien refrescarme con ella.











Está curisoso el funcionamiento de las neveras o cosas de frío.


----------



## electromecanico

podes enfriar el procesador de tu pc para overclocking enfriandola con este sistema podes duplicar o mas la velocidad de tu pc pero es trabajo de refrigeración si lo queres hacer avísame me dedico a eso te puedo guiar


----------



## Meta

Suena muy interesante. 

¿Te dedicas a overclocking normal o con refrigerador de neveras?

Saludo.


----------



## electromecanico

Meta dijo:


> Suena muy interesante.
> 
> ¿Te dedicas a overclocking normal o con refrigerador de neveras?
> 
> Saludo.


 me dedico a todo lo que es refrigeración por lo cual se como hacerlo funcionar pero de overclocking se de leer no me dedico a eso, el tema es que para hacerlo hacen falta algunas herramientas particulares que si no te dedicas se complica


----------



## kentuckyuser

Si lo vas a usar para limpiar placas, televisores y demás cosas le tienes que poner un filtro anti humedad ya que tiran bastante...

Yo me hice uno para limpiar piezas con el compresor de un aire acondicionado y tira bastante bien y es muy silencioso... le puse una caldera y use un extintor viejo...


----------



## Scooter

Cuidado con la condensación si lo usáis para hacer overclocking.
Yo lo veo mas lógico para hinchar cosas, los he visto en mil sitios; talleres de bicis etc.


----------



## Meta

En Internet he encontrado esto.

http://ellaboratorioloco.wordpress.com/2006/02/22/taller-construccion-de-un-compresor-vacio-i/
http://www.conocimientosweb.net/portal/html.php?file=cursos/compresor/index.htm
http://www.ikkaro.com/fabricar-compresor-casero-nevera
http://okabum.iespana.es/
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/reciclado/frigorifico.htm
http://www.aeromodelismocampoo.com/UntitledFrameset-1.htm?/contecompresor.html
http://spiningmania.forointernet.es/board/nuevo-proyecto-t7636.html
http://www.u-modelismo.com/foromodelismonaval/index.php?topic=627.0
http://www.terciosdeflandes.es/adjunto/Compresor casero.pdf

...y un largo etc.

Se me rompió la puerta de la nevera y tuve que comprar otro nevera nueva con el gas R660a. Acaba en estos mismos momentos de quitar el compresor de la vieja nevera con el gas R134a (desde España).

Al leer documentación por ahí me di cuanta que cometí un error. El error es que al volcar el compresor salió líquido. No se lo que era y me dió por vaciarlo completo. 

Antes me estaba informando de todo sobre compresores de neveras y que se puede hacer con él con cosas caseras.

Leí que es aceite y no debe quitarse ya que el motor gripará y no funcionará. Así que estaba buscando más información si se puede recargar y parece que se puede pero... ¿Qué tipo de aceite?

En esta Web http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...2294486/problema-con-compresor-de-frigorifico encontré que probemos el aceite SAE30. Por lo que tengo entendido debe estar por debajo de la altura junto a la entrada de aire. 

Mi misión es:

Buscar el tipo de aceite para vovler a ponerlo y así no fastidiar al motor.

Cualquier ayuda, consejos, sugerencias me biene bien.

Este es el compresor mío que ya tiene sus 8 años o más pero funcioba bien.





Te pone que es un ZEM GL90AN (que es más nuevo) en esta foto, pero el mío es el *ZEM GL75AA*. 

No encuentro mi modelo para saber las características del compresor. Si lo encuentras antes que yo, lo publican por aquí.
*


Edito:*

Lo encontré y lo tenía cerca.

https://extranet.tecnirecambio.com/emicrosa/WTiendaPub.aspx?idart=4056.002.003&bsq=2

COMPRESOR 1/5 R-134 ZEM GL 75 AA

Información de curiosidad.
http://www.tecnirecambio.com/catalogo/recambios_frio.pdf
*


Edito 2:*

Más compresores caseros.
http://slotadictos.mforos.com/966558/5596598-como-hacer-compresor-casero/
http://cota35.creatuforo.com/1-tema1091.html?postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
http://www.panzernet.com/articulos/tecnicas/cueva/compresor2/compresor2_ls.htm

Vídeo:
http://www.guitarsolos.com/videos-compresor-casero-[QAZIfZTyMSo].cfm


----------



## DOSMETROS

No entiendo como están utilizando ese R660a. , que es isobutano , un hidrocarburo combustible y que puede hacer mezclas explosivas junto con aire .

Suponiendo que una heladera utilice solo 200 gramos , si está cerca de la hornalla y se pincha una cañería del refrigerador ¿ BUUUUM ? 

No entiendo

Saludos !


----------



## Meta

En mi nueva nevera y las nuevas de ahora son el R600a.

Aquí hay un documento del R600a llamado:

* FICHA TECNICA DEL
ISOBUTANO (R600a)*

http://www.gas-servei.com/docs/Ficha%20tecnica%20del%20isobutano.pdf

Con razón que pone en un papel un triángulo amarillo con el símbolo de una llama de fuego en el centro.






Aquí hay otro documento, y por decirme lo de la explosión solo con el aire me entró miedo.

2. Medidas de precaución para reparaciones en el circuito de frío de los
aparatos R600a
El hidricarburo R600a es altamente inflamable, aunque explosivo tan sólo en combinación
con el aire, dentro de los valores límite 1,3 – 1,8 Vol %. Con las cantidades que
nosotros solemos utilizar, esta mezcla inflamable se puede producir tan sólo en circunstancias
de coincidir un número de supuestos trágicos, aunque sin embargo es preciso
prever las siguientes medidas de seguridad (véase también la instrucción de trabajo
según TRG555):
* Asegurar una buena ventilación de la dependencia (abrir puertas y ventanas)
* Mantener alejados las posibles fuentes de encendido(temperatura de
encendido = 450ºC)
* ¡prohibido fumar!
* ningún fuego abierto (cocina de gas, vela)
Atención:
¡Por las razones expuestas no se permite trabajar en el circuito de frío con llama o bien
un aparato de soldar por resistencia!

Ver más datos...
https://www.bshie.com/DepartamentoTecnico/datos/rx/rx50/rx50016s.pdf


----------



## zeta_bola_1

conseguiste el aceite sae 30?? no es caro, pague el litro 18 pesos argentinos, algo asi como 4.6 dolares americanos o un poco mas de 3 euros.

lo consegui medio dificil en un lubricentro automotor, dicen(dicen!!) que como es un aceite muy especifico es medio dificil de conseguir, muy fino el señorito jeje

saludos


----------



## Meta

Ese aceite lo recomendó uno que leí por este enlace.

http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...2294486/problema-con-compresor-de-frigorifico

Hay que llvar el indicado y preguntarlo al fabricantre. Como es sólo para aire y no de gas R134a en mi caso, y lo quiero para pistola de aire, pues a lo mejor basta con ese aceite o alguno similar.

Me asusta el R600a.






Si sólo han hecho el peligroso R600a que puede explotar con la mezcla del aire pero no contamina el medio ambiente es que por ahora no han encontrado otro método. Con los años lo harán.




*
Edito:*

Más información sobre hacer compresores caseros.
http://www.solomaquetas.com/board/index.php?showtopic=3666


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estuve pensando  . . . la principal falla de la *anterior-anterior* generación de refrigeradores , era que se les pinchaba la cañería de adentro del freezer . . . pero el problema provenía porque el freon R12 atacaba el aluminio . O sea que dichos refrigeradores tenían una vida útil "programada" de entre 8 y 10 años . . .  dependiendo de la calidad y espesor de su cañería de aluminio .

La *anterior-anterior-anterior* generación no tenía ese problema ya que la cañería era de cobre. Caro pero bueno .

Cómo el *R600a* es un hidrocarburo , seguramente no ataque a la cañería y entonces la advertencia es para los services que deberán soldar y desoldar cañerías con ese peligro , más que nada ante una eventual rotura del compresor.

Si vas a usar un motocompresor de refrigeración para otros usos , podés conservar el aceite que lleva , si lo tiraste , cualquier aceite automotor de SAE20 o 25 debería servir.

Para empleo en aerografías sobre telas , el aceite de "máquinas de coser industriales tanque" sale de las prendas con un simple lavado .

Si el compresor está medio j__dido se podría probar con SAE40 a ver si levanta algo más de compresión.

Saludos !


----------



## Meta

Hola:

El compresor que tengo funciona bien, lo que no lo quiero usar probarlo sin aceite.

Me imagino que el compresor tarda mucho en llenar un tanque de aire. He visto por Internet que han puesto dos motores del mismo modelo y características en serie. Lo que no he encontrado esquemas de como hacerlo.

Para mi que no lo han diseñado bien ya que el comrpesor A pasa al Compresor B y el aceite del A se queda en el B y el A se gasta con el riesgo de que el pobre de gripe y deje de funcionar, así hay que hacer algo.

Por ahora me conformo con uno y es el único que tengo. Acaba de ver su precio y cuesta actualmente 114.50 € apróximadamente.  Con razón que es mejor comprar una nevera nueva.

¿Por qué crees que el aceite que me dijieste es bueno para ello?

¿Lo haz probado o sólo lo dices sólo porque lo crees?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> El compresor que tengo funciona bien, lo que no lo quiero usar probarlo sin aceite.
> 
> Me imagino que el compresor tarda mucho en llenar un tanque de aire. He visto por Internet que han puesto dos motores del mismo modelo y características en serie. Lo que no he encontrado esquemas de como hacerlo.
> 
> Para mi que no lo han diseñado bien ya que el comrpesor A pasa al Compresor B y el aceite del A se queda en el B y el A se gasta con el riesgo de que el pobre de gripe y deje de funcionar, así hay que hacer algo.
> 
> Por ahora me conformo con uno y es el único que tengo. Acaba de ver su precio y cuesta actualmente 114.50 € apróximadamente. Con razón que es mejor comprar una nevera nueva.


 



Un compresor de refrigeración es capaz de funcionar con un diferencial de presión bastante elevado.

Los de R12 tienen una succión de 12 libras (/ pulgada cuadrada) y una alta de 150 libras
Los de R22 succionan a 55 libras y con una alta de 250 libras
A igualdad de potencia los de R12 mueven volúmenes más grandes.

. . . Así que no veo la necesidad de poner dos compresores en serie .

El tema del aceite es así de sencillito , el aceite dentro del compresor no se cambia , la refrigeradora de mi abuela funcionó 30 años con el mismo gas y el mismo aceite .

En su funcionamiento como refrigerador , el aceite no debe reaccionar quimicamente con el gas , ni tampoco congelarse (obturaría las cañerías)

Así que cuando lo vas a emplear como compresor de aire atmosférico , un aceite convencional cumple los requerimientos.



> ¿Por qué crees que el aceite que me dijieste es bueno para ello?
> 
> ¿Lo haz probado o sólo lo dices sólo porque lo crees?


 
Lo que se de refrigeración es porque me he dedicado a frio industrial , deshidratadoras Sullair sobre todo.

Sinó te hubiera dicho : me parece , creo , quizás 

Tu motocompresorcito (bocha le llaman aquí) andará sobrado con solo medio litro de aceite 


Saludos !


----------



## Meta

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si vas a usar un motocompresor de refrigeración para otros usos , podés conservar el aceite que lleva , si lo tiraste , cualquier aceite automotor de SAE20 o 25 _*debería servir*_.



A bueno, sabes de tema, pero haz escrito:

debería servir.

No lo sabes, jejejejjeje, lo crees. 

¿En qué se diferencia el SAE20, 25 o el 30?

De todas maneras quedará algo de aceite en el compresor. Me aseguraré vaciarlo por completo. Entonces empezaré a meterme su nuevo aceite. Espero que si uno los dos aceite no les pase nada. Con el tiempo lo vaciaré de nuevo y meteré otra vez para que se quede bien.

En cuanto a los compresores en serie, hay gente que lo ha hecho y dice que llena aire más rápido. Puedes ver un enlace aquí abajo y no es el único que lo hace.

http://cota35.creatuforo.com/-temas10467.html#10467



Hay que preguntarle como lo hizo y si usó filtros para cada compresor.







*
Edito:*

Lo del aceite espero que sea como dicen. Rellenarlo por debajo de la altura de las entradas.



PD: _En todo este tiempo me he dado cuenta que estoy en un mundo totalmente diferente frente a la electrónica, y eso que las neveras de ahora son todas electrónicas y cada vez más._


----------



## DOSMETROS

SAE20 es menos viscoso (similar al original) , a medida que aumenta el número aumenta la viscocidad.

Le hice a un amigo un compresor completo , él es Ortodoncista Dental y necesitaba algo de aire , así que con un motocompresor igual al tuyo , de filtro de aire utilicé un filtro de nafta , compré un mini tanque , le instalé manómetro , presostato , válvula de seguridad y regulador con filtro.

Para mayores volúmenes de aire funcionan muy bien los compresores rotativos de los acondicionadores.

Creo que es mas sensato ponerlos a trabajar en paralelo = salidas juntas , y no en serie .

Tu refrigerador podría seguir enfriando sin nada de electrónica (los cables directos al motor) . . . pero toda la electrónica no refrescarían nada  salvo las celdas Peltier 

Saludos !

EDITO: Con 5 cm de aceite estás bién , tiene una bomba giratoria a paletita que aspira del fondo. Más aceite va a inundar al motor , obligándolo a funcionar sumergido centrifugando el líquido . . .  seguramente se sobrecargue.


----------



## Meta

Ok, 5 cm.

También se podrá usar la motocompresor nevera para estas cosas, pero ya compré un motorcito de pecera para hacerlo.






http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2010/09/hacer-pcbs-con-burbujas.html

Siguiendo con el compresor de nevera, pensé en lo mismo, ponerlo en paralleo, ya que si uno falla el otro le salva.


----------



## solaris8

del aceite olvidense, es bueno cualquiera de fabrica, a ver si les gusta esta opcion


----------



## electromecanico

gente no se taladren mas la cabeza....!!!! cualquier compresor de heladera aire acondicionado de casa de auto etc no deja de ser un compresor ...en estos casos  de freon.. pero el funcinamiento es exactamente igual a uno de aire, en el caso de las bochas de heladeras es un motor electrico que en su eje tiene montado directamente un cigueñal y un piston que recorre un cilindro que en su parte superior tiene dos flapper o chapitas que actuan de valvulas de retencion a la comprecion y otra a la succion y el aceite es para que lubrique dicho cigueñal lo que pasa que el freon y el aire en el caso de usarlo de compresor comparten el espacio comun osea el contenedor la bocha de chapa por lo cual con un uso el aire comprimido se va llevando el aceite como cualquier compresor pero en este caso un poco mas por lo del habitaculo en comun osea una especie de carter


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Muy bueno el esquema. Le faltan cosas.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43136

En el extintor le palta una purga de aire normalmente en el centro y no creo que sea en la boquilla del grifo.

En la salida del compresor es muy bueno que le ponga el antiretorno, claro que antes debe haber un filtro para que no salga nada de aceite, esto ocurre mucho en las neveras. En las neveras, como es un circuito cerrado da igual, vuelve a su origen o retrocede hasta el compresor.

Lo demás está bien.

Haber si pillo más esquemas tan buenos como estos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meta , ¿ La nevera nueva es Brasileña no ? ¿ la de isobutano ?


----------



## Meta

El gas R600a es nueva en Europa, en latinoamérica no se como será.


----------



## Dano

Meta dijo:


> El gas R600a es nueva en Europa, en latinoamérica no se como será.



Por aca seguimos con R22 y hasta R12...


----------



## Meta

Fíjate bien en las nuevas, porque la nevera vieja que tenía es el R134a. Ya se fijó que son el R600a, la R12 es muy contaminante al medio ambiente.


----------



## Dano

Meta dijo:


> Fíjate bien en las nuevas, porque la nevera vieja que tenía es el R134a. Ya se fijó que son el R600a, la R12 es muy contaminante al medio ambiente.



El año pasado compre dos veces gas, una vez fue R12 y otra R22, es muy contaminante pero hace 300 días atras lo comprabas como agua por aca.

Supongo que los primer-mundistas ya erradicaron estos gases que de seguro fueron vendidos a los tercer-mundistas para consumirlos, clásica cadena económica. 

Las neveras y freezers nuevos si traen gases sin cloro.


----------



## Meta

Los primeros mundistas como dices, no se gastaron millones en inventigación y desarrollo del nuevo gas para que luego pase los viejos a otros sitios. Simplemente lo están quitando y no les interesa tener gas contaminantes. Es un acuerdo mundial.

Con el tiempo ya tendrán los R600a, hasta en África vete a saber que tienen. En China si tienen el R600a.

Algunos tipos de gases que hay.
http://cienbas.galeon.com/02un_componente.htm

Aún se sigue investigando que otros métodos habrá para el futuro que no sea contaminante ni explosivo como el isobutano del R600a que tengo en mi casa y no me hace ni pizca de gracia.


----------



## Danielruizs

Saludos amigos, trabajo algo de refrigeración, un compresor de nevera es muy exigente con el aceite adaptado, usar sintético del más fino, lavar bien el compresor, hacer pasar liquido dieléctrico lo compras en tiendas de refrigeración es el que se usa para limpiar las tuberías de refrigeración, meterle por la succión con inyectadora, hacerlo rápido porque el liquido se evapora rápidamente a temperatura ambiente y la jeringa se traba, es decir no dejar el liquido mucho tiempo en la jeringa, mover bien el compresor para disolver todo el aceite original, no hacerlo funcionar porque se trabara, luego retirar todo el aceite diluido e introducirle el aceite nuevo más o menos un cuarto de nivel del compresor, no se preocupen por los restos del dieléctrico porque se evaporara, si desean dejar el compresor un rato o calentarlo solo un poco para evaporar todo el dieléctrico, si quieren que el compresor les dure años hacer trabajar en vacio unos minutos con el nuevo aceite y descartarlo, rellenar de nuevo y listo, tener compresor para rato, pero nunca hagan funcionar el compresor con el aceite original, los rastros de refrigerante mezclado con el aceite y humedad, se convierte en acido sulfúrico en pequeñas cantidades y corroe el esmalte de las bobinas del motor eléctrico y por eso deja de funcionar en unas semanas si no se hace el tratamiento antes descrito, saludos a todos, es pero que les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

¿Succión con inyectadora es algo de esto?







¿O este otro?





Me han recomendado meterle el aceite SEA30, incluso por estos foros el SEA25 ó 20.

Mi compresor le vacié el aceite y no sabía que era, ahora lleva semanas sin usar y las entradas y salidas están abiertas libremente. ¿Es malo dejarlo así abiero sin usar?
Estoy  esperando comprar el aceite y meterlo dentro del compresor, pero quiero saber el indcado.

 Mi compresor es *COMPRESOR 1/5 R-134 ZEM GL 75 AA*.

Por cierto, una curiosidad. ¿Qué quiere decir *1/5 *indocado arriba?







https://extranet.tecnirecambio.com/emicrosa/WTiendaPub.aspx?idart=4056.002.003&bsq=2

No encuentro más información de sus características y aceite adecuado.

Muchísimas gracias por la información. Espero que hayan más gente que suelten sugerencias.


----------



## Danielruizs

Saludos, 1/5 es la potencia del compresor, es la 5ta parte de 1hp, el aceite como comente tiene que ser súper fluido, colócale cualquier aceite sintético que usan los carros del año 2008 en adelante, porque el compresor no tiene una bomba de aceite como tal, el aceite se esparce por medio del eje que es hueco por dentro y en la base del eje por medio de la rotación es succionado y disparado al techo del compresor, eso salpica todas las partes móviles, de esa manera se lubrica, por eso no se puede llenar mucho de aceite, con la cuarta parte del volumen del compresor es suficiente, ya que mucho aceite le restara eficiencia al motor eléctrico, el rotor estará inundado y eso hará que trabaje más pesado.

Y lo de la inyectadora es la segunda que muestras, la común y corriente, pero la mas grandecita que puedas encontrar para que no estés llena que llena, ojo con el dieléctrico, quema la piel si se pone en contacto por mucho tiempo, acuérdense que es un tipo de refrigerante por ende es peligroso, se que al moderador le estará incomodando este hilo por no tener nada que ver con la electrónica, si se puede adaptar para que encaje en el foro, como hacer el remplazo del control electrónico de estas nuevas neveras o aires acondicionados, esperemos que un forista solicite algo, saludos.


----------



## pepechip

Hola
Si vas a utilzarlo como compresor utilizando un depos¡to es de vital importancia que le incorpores un presostato y una valvula de seguridad, ya que aunque sean pequeñitos pueden alcanzar presiones de 20 Bares, y a esa presion lo que que tienes fabricado es una BOMBA.

un saludo


----------



## Beamspot

Si no voy equivocado, estos pequeños compresores llevan un recuperador de aceite incluido dentro, por eso el aceite no llega a salir del mismo.

Si mal no me acuerdo, el R600 sólo se usa en las neveras europeas por diferentes razones (precio, básicamente), y en cualquier caso, en cantidades reducidas. A nivel industrial se sigue usando el R134, R404 (o 407, ahora no me acuerdo), e incluso el amoníaco (aunque este último sólo en instalaciones realmente grandes). Incluso ahora se está empezando a volver a poner de moda el CO2 en su ciclo transcrítico a presiones bastante respetables.

La potencia, volúmen por hora, presión de evaporación y de condensación dependen de la instalación a realizar, del gas, del diferencial de temperatura, y otras variables. Cálculos bastante engorrosos, por cierto.

En cualquier caso, todas las instalaciones suelen llevar una válvula de seguridad que se rompe si se alcanza cierta presión preestablecida.


----------



## Meta

Hola gente del foro.

*Danielruizs:*
Gracias por la tremenda información. 

Hay algo más que quiero saber. Dijiste:
_
...1/5 es la potencia del compresor, es la 5ta parte de 1hp, el aceite como comente tiene que ser súper fluido..._

¿Qué significa 5ta y parte de1 hp? Al menos ta y hp. 

¿Cómo saber cuando los bares de presión son peligrosos?

En cuanto a la electrónica. Tengo intención de ponerles extras como un Amperímetro analógico.







No se si hará más falta electrónica de verdad, tampoco los amperímetros son electrónica pura y dura que digamos, al no ser que le meta un PIC y un LCD Hitacho 16x2. Esto ya son rellenos a un compresor y no es necesrio realmente, si para dejarlo bonito.

¿Sabes algún aceite para estos compresores muy fluido? Recuerda que ya no usa gas. En cuanto al aceite, siempre sale algo por la salida y acaba gastándose, por eso hay que meterle filtro para que no salga o retrocesa hacia atrás.

*pepechip:*
Por supuesto que le meteré presostato y todo lo demás componentes como un buen compresor. Quiero hacerlo todo bien. PReguntaré cuanto cuesta una botella para comrpesores o conseguiré un extintor, lo malo que debo perforarlo ya que hay que meter una válvula de escape de ciertos bares de presión que aguanta la botella.

Lo de tener una bomba en casa suen aun poco fuerte. Me están convenciendo en comprar un comrpesor de aire normal de más de 120 € el pequeño. El compresor de nevera cuesta 115 €, el mismo que tengo y sólo tengo eso. ¿Cómo es posible que cueste más barato el comrpesor de aire puro y duro que encuentras en las ferreterías?

Hay que tener cuidado con la bomba nevera en casa.

En cuanto al R600a se va a difundir más por Éuropa y más sitio, también en China se usa. Con el tiempo  harán más nuevos gases y espero que no sea peligroso como el actual, no para el ambiente, ni para nosotros.

Voy a buscar esquemas de un compresor interno para saber a ciencia cierta como funciona.


----------



## Beamspot

El motivo del precio del compresor de nevera es que es más difícil construir un compresor dentro del depósito que fuera. Además el motor es bastante diferente y específico, no es uno estándar de serie de gran producción que funciona al aire como es el caso de un compresor puro y duro de aire.

Lo del R600a ya está difundido 'de serie' en Europa, pero sólo para instalaciones con escasa cantidad de gas, como es el caso de las neveras. Aires acondicionados y demás quedan totalmente fuera del alcance de este gas, y se usa otro más 'estándar' como el R134a, claro que las condiciones son diferentes (temperaturas de funcionamiento del evaporador, presiones en cada punto del circuito, reversebilidad y variabilidad en caso de inverters, etc).

Uno de los motivos por los cuales el R600a está restringido a neveras es debido a que generalmente éstas no se recargan de gas 'in situ'. Otro problema que tienen es que la presión de baja o de aspiración es inferiora la presión atmosférica, mientras que la presión de descarga es claramente superior. La inflamabilidad y peligrosidad de una fuga limitan la cantidad de carga que se puede poner en total en el circuito, claramente inferior en una nevera respecto de cualquier aire acondicionado.

Lo de 1/5 de HP, significa que la potencia eléctrica consumida por el compresor es de un quinto de caballo. Si un HP son unos 750W, el compresor es de unos 150W de consumo eléctrico. Luego con esta misma potencia, o bien se genera una mayor elevación de presión con un menor caudal, o bien se genera una menor elevación de presión con más caudal, según el gas (es decir, la geometría interna del cilindro del compresor es diferente).


----------



## Danielruizs

Bueno aquí en Venezuela la cosa es al contrario, un compresor de nevera que no supero 1/3 de hp cuesta la mitad que el compresor de aire más económico, la precaución con los compresores de nevera es que cuando están en buen estado y se toponea la salida accidentalmente las presiones que alcanzan son astronómicas, mas de 400psi, y eso es de mucho cuidado,  teniendo en cuenta que su rango de trabajo en alta son 230psi, y si hace mucho calor puede llegar a los 290psi, ninguna instalación de aire comprimido al menos que  sea diseñada exclusivamente para tal fin no trabaja  a mas de 120psi, esa presión es más que suficiente para cualquier cosa que nos propongamos, si tomas en cuenta el común de los presostatos vienen preajustados de 40 a 120psi o de 60 a 120psi, lo que explico el amigo @beamspot sobre la potencia, el lo explica más claro, los recipientes desechables de refrigeración funcionan perfecto, solo que tiene que hacerle un trabajito antes, soldarle  (soldadura dura, acetileno) boquillas de purga, llenado y vaciado, en las fotos anteriores esta como se debe de hacer, solo que como ese metal es mucho más delgado pero soporta 120psi sin problemas, tiende a corroerse más rápido, por eso hay que limpiarlo con dieléctrico o algún desengrasante que no deje residuos, comprar pintura epoxica (algunas son espesas, tiene que ser lo más diluida posible (funciona anticorrosivo diluido con gasolina 1 parte de pintura media de gasolina pero hay que hacerle dos manos, introducir lo suficiente para estar seguro de que la pintura cubrió todo el interior, luego dejar escurrir y secar, no tocarlos sino luego de 24 horas, no traten de usar antes de esas 24 horas, les aseguro que pase lo que pase, ese tanque les durara años de años.

Lo de la diferencia de precio es simple, ni las presiones de trabajo ni las horas de trabajo se pueden comparar.
  La peculiaridad de Venezuela que muchas cosas son alcontrario de cómo deberían ser bueno eso se lo debemos a la política, pero eso es harina de otro costal.

Y la razón de que muchos optan por este tipo de compresores que el que consigues en la ferretería común y silvestre hace un ruido infernal y el otro apenas se escucha cuando está bien construido ahora sí, saludos.


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Antes estaba hablando con un amigo sobre aceites SAE30 o el que sea. Dió un curso pequeño de frío y me comentó que como no usaré gas, es bueno meterle un aceite demasiado fluido, nada de espeso. Ustedes dirán.

No se extrañen que con el tiempo, muchos tendrán isobutano del R600a en casa.

Los compresores de aire por ahí, ahora los veo baratísimos comparado hace uno 5 años atrás. Me puse a mirar catálogos que me acaban de regalar un amigo, es más barato con todas las cosas que si monto con un compresore de nevera.





Claro que te viene presostator, manómetro y lo que tiene que tener, todo. Lo que no me hace gracias es la cantidad de W que gasta, 1.500 W aunque sea pequeño y el nivel de ruido es impresionante. Si vives en un piso con muchos vecinos, como que no puedes usar estas cosas por la escandalera. En caso de un motor de nevera puedes trabajar hasta de madrugada sin molestar ningún vecino.

Como curiosidad, voy a buscar información del funcionamiento interno del compresor.
http://ficus.pntic.mec.es/~fblr0000/frigo/frigo.html
http://www.scribd.com/doc/1008576/EL-COMPRESOR
http://www.hardmodding.net/smf/profile/?u=1744;sa=showPosts
http://almadeherrero.blogspot.com/2008/01/como-funciona-una-nevera.html

Saludo.


----------



## Josefe17

Excelentes tutoriales, nunca había visto un motor de frigo por dentro, es una maravilla, ni como iba el embrague del compresor del coche. Yo también andaba algo (es que me falta tiempo, € y espacio) en hacerme un compresor aire, pero... la máquina de humo va delante, y antes la fuente y la insoladora.


----------



## Meta

Si, son cosas curiosas.






Más enlaces curiosos.
http://maquetas.mforos.com/1654532/9285350-ayuda-para-construir-un-compresor-casero/


----------



## Tacatomon

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Antes estaba hablando con un amigo sobre aceites SAE30 o el que sea. Dió un curso pequeño de frío y me comentó que como no usaré gas, es bueno meterle un aceite demasiado fluido, nada de espeso. Ustedes dirán.
> 
> No se extrañen que con el tiempo, muchos tendrán isobutano del R600a en casa.
> 
> Los compresores de aire por ahí, ahora los veo baratísimos comparado hace uno 5 años atrás. Me puse a mirar catálogos que me acaban de regalar un amigo, es más barato con todas las cosas que si monto con un compresore de nevera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que te viene presostator, manómetro y lo que tiene que tener, todo. Lo que no me hace gracias es la cantidad de W que gasta, 1.500 W aunque sea pequeño y el nivel de ruido es impresionante. Si vives en un piso con muchos vecinos, como que no puedes usar estas cosas por la escandalera. En caso de un motor de nevera puedes trabajar hasta de madrugada sin molestar ningún vecino.
> 
> Como curiosidad, voy a buscar información del funcionamiento interno del compresor.
> http://ficus.pntic.mec.es/~fblr0000/frigo/frigo.html
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/1008576/EL-COMPRESOR
> http://www.hardmodding.net/smf/profile/?u=1744;sa=showPosts
> http://almadeherrero.blogspot.com/2008/01/como-funciona-una-nevera.html
> 
> Saludo.



Ni se te ocurra adquirir algo parecido al de la foto... Esos no duran mucho en funcionamiento contínuo. Los que son de alto vuelo tienen el motor separado del compresor. Cuando chifla uno, el otro se queda en casa.
Interesante el tema

Saludos!


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Aquí hay uno en miniatura y es barato.






http://www.sagola.com/sagola/paginas/compresoresmembrana.html

No lo veo que valga la pena. ¿o si?

¿Por qué dices que el compresor no es bueno?

¿Este es mejor?





No me puedo creer que este sea comercial.




http://www.bricolandia.es/dotest-compresor-silencioso-3521-eolo-s-50-40-db-12-cv/

Saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon

En grandulón azul. La cuestión es simple, si se vuela el motor nada más desmontas este. Así de simple. El otro rojo de arriba tiene el motor acoplado directamente al compresor así que es laburo extra la reparación. Amén de poner motores de mayor potencia, un compresor más grande, etc.







Acá en mi país, compresor 
Milwaukee made in USA y motor Siemens!!! Aguanta de todo.


----------



## Meta

Ya te entiendo.

Que el motor no se puede quitar y colocar facílmente. Este es un motor un poco grande. ¿Por qué tanta potencia en los motores?






¿No crees que son un poco bestias?

La verdad que meter un super motor ruidoso como que no me hace gracias. Hay mucho más pequeños y son buenísimos con la misma función.

Saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Es cierto, en cierto punto. En el caso de la familia, carpintería exija bastante tiempo de trabajo. Mala inversión en uno como rojo cuando se debío de invertir en uno del tipo adecuado.

Ese tipo de compresores son de hecho menos ruidosos que uno como el rojo de arriba. Ya que el motor es sencillo y solo se escucha el "Clap" cuando succiona aire el compresor.


----------



## Meta

Aquí veo ventajas y desventajas de un compresor.

*Ventajas e inconvenientes*

 El aire comprimido está presente en la mayoría de los procesos industriales debido a sus múltiples *VENTAJAS*:


Parte de una *fuente inagotable*, el aire; es transportable, incluso a grandes distancias; *puede almacenarse* en depósitos fijos o móviles; la temperatura no le afecta y es antideflagrante; *es una energía limpia* que no contamina y *no requiere tuberías de retorno*.
Los elementos que precisa para su utilización son simples, económicos y robustos; *su mantenimiento es sencillo y el riesgo de accidentes es mínimo*.
Es una energía muy versátil, adaptable a muchísimos campos de aplicación y los elementos que utiliza ocupan poco espacio.
 Como *INCONVENIENTES* hay que considerar los siguientes:


su precio, que es algo elevado. Como valor indicativo tenemos que *cada m3/min de aire aspirado por el compresor cuesta 1c€/min*.
la fuerza que puede llegar a producir es limitada.
la velocidad que proporciona no es constante dada la compresibilidad del aire.
los aparatos que generan aire comprimido y su descarga resultan algo ruidosos.
Fuente:
http://www.empresaeficiente.com/es/.../distribucion-y-generacion-de-aire-comprimido

Si conseguimos esquemas como estos mejor que mejor para entender y aprender como se hacen las cosas bien hechas.






Funcionamiento interno del compresor nevera.


----------



## cansi22

Mi padre tiene una carpinteria y tiene uno de los gordos bastante viejo ( 15 años) y va como la seda.
Lo de la pontecia, si se gasta el deposito en menos de 1 min vuelve a estar lleno.

Para cuando tiene que ir por las casas o fuera de la nave tiene uno portatil.


----------



## Dano

Meta dijo:


> Ya te entiendo.
> 
> Que el motor no se puede quitar y colocar facílmente. Este es un motor un poco grande. ¿Por qué tanta potencia en los motores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No crees que son un poco bestias?
> 
> La verdad que meter un super motor ruidoso como que no me hace gracias. Hay mucho más pequeños y son buenísimos con la misma función.
> 
> Saludo.




Todo es relativo al uso que se le va a dar, la potencia del motor es grande porque debe mantener sus rpms nominales a maxima presión.


Mover un pistón de 10cm de diámetro a 1500rpms al cual se le está ejeciendo una presión de 12-15k/cm2 en sentido opuesto al movimiento requiere potencia y de un lado debe salir.

Sobre los inconvenientes miralo de este punto de vista.

Cualquier máquina en una fábrica que realiza una acción(empaquetar un producto por ejemplo) requiere varios movimientos, hacerlos con motores y engranajes requiere bastante espacio además del mantenimiento que hay que realizar porque son piezas delicadas.

10 pistones neumáticos y 10 electroválvulas tienen un costo ínfimo comparado con  10 motores y sus reducciones y además tiene una ventaja crítica, el mantenimiento es nulo. Duran miles de horas antes de recambiar alguna pieza.

En los compresores buenos las rpms son constantes a cualquier presión (es por eso que se usan motores grandes).

Y si, son muy ruidosos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los compresores dónde el motor está adosado directamente al cigueñal sin ninguna reducción , son de poca vida util , el ahorro es : la reducción y el pistón que es pequeño pero mueve grandes volúmenes de aire por la gran velocidad que desarrolla (muchos pistonazos por segundo) . . . salvo los industriales dónde están mejor calculados , utilizan mejores materiales y están menos "ahorrados" 

Eso se debe a las altas velocidades de desplazamiento del pistón , y como no es lineal la transferencia de velocidad con la vida util , o sea que a doble de velocidad no implica mitad de vida util , puede ser la décima parte . . . o solo segundos .

Los compresores con reducción a polea tienen pistones más grandes (mayor volumen) y menor velocidad) y una mejor expectativa de vida útil. Su velocidad es de entre 4 o 5 veces menos rpm's.

Saludos !


----------



## tatajara

Hola foreros 
Estuve buscando por la wed y encontré esta página que explica como construir un desoldador con un compresor de heladera 
Acá les dejo la página:
http://www.soloelectronica.net/desoldador_con_bomba_de_nevera.htm

A mi me párese medio complicado pero el que le guste renegar encárelo nomás

Los datos están todos en la página pero cualquier cos pregunte

Saludos y espero que les sirva 
tatajara


----------



## Dano

Interesante invento, aunque me parece mas práctico el clásico chupa-estaño por el simple hecho de que no tiene colgando una manguera de 1/4 jaja.


----------



## Meta

Por ahora le doy más utilidad compresor de aire de los buenos casero.


----------



## tatajara

Si debe de ser molesta esa manguera, pero bueno metiendo un poco de imaginación y arte se podría mejorar más 
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Después si me acuerdo posteo fotos de mi estación de soldado-desoldado echa con una bocha de heladera como bomba de vacío.
Es bastante útil (hice el desoldador con forma de pistola, asique la manguera cae para abajo junto con el cable), pero cuando se tapa te hace renegar como loco


----------



## jose_flash

Tengo un motor de nevera recién traído de mi pueblo, pero me traje el motor sin el rele ni nada, solo el motor y sus tres conexiones..eso significa que no lo puedo arrancar?


----------



## Meta

Si puedes, porque las tres entradas son el típico de la corriente electrica desde la red, el tercero es Tierra.


----------



## jose_flash

http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/4651/motor2sk3.jpg.

Directamente hay puedo conectar los cables , se que el de arriba es el fase y el de la derecha el neutro, pero no necesito relé como la gente normal?


----------



## Meta

Sí. Eso es para protección y siempre no tiene relé, sólo un termistor que detecta altas temperaturas y desconecta como si fuera un relé.


----------



## Dano

Meta dijo:


> Si puedes, porque las tres entradas son el típico de la corriente electrica desde la red, el tercero es Tierra.



No conozco compresores con ese tipo de conecciones.

Ahi tienes las dos bobinas de un motor jaula, un pin es una de las puntas del bobinado de arranque, el otro es el pin del bobinado de marcha, y el ultimo es el comun entre las dos bobinas.

Con un tester debes indentificar cada bobinado, y luego cablearlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Meta dijo:


> Si puedes, porque las tres entradas son el típico de la corriente electrica desde la red, el tercero es Tierra.


 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  , ASÍ LO QUEMA !

de las tres conecciones , la de arriba o la de abajo ( según como estén dispuestas el el común *C* y las otras , arranque *S* (start) y trabajo R (run). Necesita un relé de arranque amperometrico que vale monedas.








Saludos !


----------



## Meta

TYengo entendido que se puede hacer directamente, me voy a informar mejor antes de quemar algo.


----------



## jose_flash

Pues tenia una pieza blanca como esta http://www.barroma.com/maquetas/compresor/compresor_16.jpg, pero la tire porque no le veía uso V.V fallo muy grande el mio y ahora está así http://www.barroma.com/maquetas/compresor/compresor_17.jpg, pero no se si así funciona.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Negro , blanco y marrón , es el relé amperométrico de arranque , sin él el motocompresor (bocha le lleman aquí) no arranca , así que con la marca y modelo de cpmpresor . . .  a comprar el repuestito 

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8

en cualquier casa de repuestos de refrigeración, pides una bobina de arranque o rele de arranque y un protector, son muuuuy económicos, sin eso no arranca, aparte lo puedes quemar
perdon *dosmetros*, no vi tu solucion


----------



## Josefe17

¿Para qué quieres el compresor? Si es para un frigo lo necesitas, pero si es para aire (Edito: ME REFIERO A UN COMPRESOR DE AIRE CASERO, NO A UN AIRE ACONDICIONADO NI BOMBA DE CALOR)  te vale sin arranque. El arranque no es como en una lavadora, para con un condensador producir un desfase que inicie el giro, sino para poder dar más potencia al motor durante unos segundos y poder vencer la presión remanente. Por eso va gobernado por un relé en serie (amperométrico), de tal modo que al intentar arrancar y no poder vencer la presión, la intensidad por el bobinado de trabajo aumentra y hace que se pegue el relé en serie, activando el de arranque supliendo la falta de potencia. cuando ha arrancado y pasa uno segundos, baja la intensidad por trabajo haciendo que se despegue el relé, abriendo arranque y dejando trabajo sola. En tu caso, téster en mano, mide las resistencias de los bobinados entre las tres bornas, entre las dos que más dé serán las fases de trabajo y arranque en serie y la libre neutro. Mide entre neutro y las otras dos. Creo entonces que la de mayor resistencia es la de trabajo y la menor (mayor potencia) la de arranque, pero no estoy seguro.

Josefe17


----------



## jose_flash

Entonces para el compresor que es el uso que le voy a dar, no necesito relé amperiométrico?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , sinó no arranca . . . y de tanta prueba lo vas a quemar


----------



## josb86

hola como estan una pregunta alguien sabe como funciona el enfriamiento en una nevera. osea la temperatura depende solamente de que el compresor este encendido?
estos compresore sfuncionan como cualquier motor AC? se le puede hacer algo como un control P o PID?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay mayormente 3 sistemas de refrigeración:

1) -Por compresión y expansión de un gas
2) -Por Adsorción (solo necesitan que se les caliente determinada zona y enfrian en otra)
3) -Celdas Peltier.

Asi que las neveras-heladeras-refrigeradores convencionales tienen un compresor que puede ser a pistón o rotativo , y definitivamente necesita estar funcionando para enfriar , disponen de un termostato que "regula" la temperatura , encendiendo o apagando el compresor , ya que éste enfria siempre lo mismo. O sea control por si y no

Como vos pensás , se podría regular la velocidad con un Variador , pero hacer un control proporcional no sería coherente , ya que cada encendido consume mucha corriente y además necesitás un tiempo muerto para que se equilibren las presiones antes de poder volver a arrancar.

En sistemas industriales podrían usarse valvulas proporcionales para regular el frio + PID

Saludos !


----------



## el indio

El segundo metodo es adsorcion, absorcion es el primero ya que el gas al expandir absorbe calor, por lo demas coincido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , había puesto adsorción y luego San Google me engañó 

Ya lo corrijo gracias


----------



## ferusso

Hola
Hace algún tiempo rescaté de un volquete un aire en pesimo estado de los 80's

En el trabajo lo desarmé y quité el motocompresor y lo probamos.Lo mas bien pero hice la prueba del dedo y deduje que no tiene fuerza. Un compañero que es frigorista novato presto su manometro y lo que sospecha no pasaba las 35psi +/-2bares cuando debería comprimir con 22bares de especificación (300psi).
El compre calculo no es el original del equipo, es por lo que pude averiguar de los 90's
TECUMSEH AK5515ES
1HP
26CC cilindrada

(mail4.ansal.com.ar/Documentacion/pdfs/576156.pdf)

Perdido por perdido sigo investigando y amoladora en mano lo abrimos.
adjunto fotos
En la mayoría de los videos que se aprecian por la web el piston está arriba, en este caso, está abajo.
La verdad con el ruido y la vibración me es imposible detectar si hay fuga en la tapa de cilindro, o si son las válvulas o los aros del pistón o todo junto.
Abrí la tapa y noté que la junta se deshacía y los mismo los oring de esos cilindros de la parte de abajo, no se como se llaman pero están comunicados con la parte de succión...
Pido al foro recomendación ya se de pasos a seguir para arreglarlo y dónde diablos saco repuestos para esto o también quien se dedica a reparar y sea confiable.
La idea es armar un pequeño compresor para el taller.
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos
Fernando

PD...) Eres demasiado nuevo para pegar links. Disculpa las molestias, lo hacemos para evitar el spam, si quieres compartir archivos o imágenes puedes subirlos directamente al foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ansal vendía esos repuestos , hay que cambiarle pistón , biela , junta de tapa y laminillas (válvulas)

Saludos !


----------



## ferusso

Hola
Gracias DOSMETROS
Has sido como cirujano lapidario ja, ja.
Vos a averiguar por ese lado.
Ahora que encontré la camarita subiré mejores fotos de las partes de la tapa, cilindro y biela.
Y otra consulta. De conseguir los repuestos ¿Se necesita herramental muy especial y mano precisa de relojero? La verdad no tengo experiencia en compresores, ni tampoco le he metido mano al auto y a las motos.
Saludos


----------



## solaris8

> Y otra consulta. De conseguir los repuestos ¿Se necesita herramental muy especial y mano precisa de relojero?



herramienta, alguna llave para sacar las tuercas(si tiene), algún destornillador, pinza, lo que posiblemente se complique es al sacar el piston si tiene seguro 
lo que te recomendaría es que saques fotos del paso a paso, para que armar se te haga mas fácil, los repuestos no son difícil de conseguir, y cambia todos los o ring por nuevos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el problema no es al cerrar la bocha? como soldar la carcaza para que quede perfecta y no se rompa con la presion que levanta.

por otro lado, el compresor con bocha es una genialidad, pero me junta humedad a lo pavote


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para *Ferusso* , si la bocha ya hace ruido es que golpea de perno (entre pistón y biela) , por otro lado las bochas chicas no llevan aros de pistón y la única forma de elevarle la presión sería cambiando el pistón por uno nuevo. Hasta ahí ya tenés biela, perno y pistón nuevos.

Por otro lado siempre es conveniente cambiarle el juego de válvulas , que son una laminitas de acero que con las juntas arman la tapa de cilindro.

Esas tapas con un bulón central que marcaste cómo SUCCIÓN hay que desarmarlas , adentro suelen tener una viruta y mas de una vez se me han tapado. No te olvides de comprar esas juntas también.

Para *Zeta_bola_1* , si lo vas a soldar con una eléctrica convencional , hay que tener una máquina bastante potente , preferiblemente de contínua , buenos electrodos y buen pulso , la costura debe ser preferiblemente contínua , y si te detenés , debés asegurarte de quitar bien la escoria antes de continuar.

Y no entiendo por que te junta humedad . . .  salvo que la uses de compresor abierto 

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para *Zeta_bola_1* , si lo vas a soldar con una eléctrica convencional , hay que tener una máquina bastante potente , preferiblemente de contínua , buenos electrodos y buen pulso , la costura debe ser preferiblemente contínua , y si te detenés , debés asegurarte de quitar bien la escoria antes de continuar.
> 
> Y no entiendo por que te junta humedad . . .  salvo que la uses de compresor abierto
> 
> Saludos !



claro, por eso no me animo, la unica que consigo es una electrica casi hobbysta, es grandesita, pero no creo que me sirva. 

y si que entendes bien 2me, las uso de compresor

este se lo arme para un amigo, solo bocha de heladera




este es el mio, que puedo usar los 2 motores(no al mismo tiempo)




si necesito caudal uso el motor original, si necesito presion como para pintar en casa de noche(hago modelismo) cierro la llave de paso esa que se ve ahi, en el acople rapido le conecto la bocha y tengo un enchufe y un interruptor para que duncione solo la bocha y corte con el presostato.









y mira si tira agua que le solde uno de estos a la salida(no se ve en las fotos de arriba por uqe todavia no se lo habia puesto)





antes de este que uso ahora tuve un par de bochas pero o estaban trabadas o yo soplando hacia mas presion, y antes de arriesgarme a arreglarlas preferi siempre tirarlas, el problema es que no crecen en los arboles los motores estos como para andar tirandolos a diestra y siniestra

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

La bocha a pistón no comprime sino que succiona desde la bocha , así que podés no soldarla y pegarla nomás , podés darle 4 puntadas para que la tapa quede firme y luego la sellás por el tema del revoltijo de aceite .

Las bochas rotativas mas nuevas de aire acondicioando , si comprimen en la bocha.

 Ojo la presión que le estás metiendo a ese tanque (Robust o Gamma) che  , buscale la prueba hidráulica a ver cual es la presión máxima de trabajo y prueba 

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La bocha a pistón no comprime sino que succiona desde la bocha , así que podés no soldarla y pegarla nomás , podés darle 4 puntadas para que la tapa quede firme y luego la sellás por el tema del revoltijo de aceite .
> 
> Las bochas rotativas mas nuevas de aire acondicioando , si comprimen en la bocha.


 
o sea que las puedo abrir, repararla, darle unos puntos y despues mandarle un pegote epoxi??



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo la presión que le estás metiendo a ese tanque (Robust o Gamma) che  , buscale la prueba hidráulica a ver cual es la presión máxima de trabajo y prueba
> 
> Saludos !



le presion maxima original, 117 psi cortan los presostatos, y a esa misma presion los tare cuando los tuve que desarmar, bueno quien dice 117 dice 110

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si, le armé hace años a un mecánico dental amigo un compresor con una bocha de heladera armada con dos  (bobinado de una y compresor de otra) , una garrafa de gas licuado de 10 kg y un presostado de alta de refrigeración , la tapa de la bocha aún sigue pegada con fastix (silicona) negro .

A una bocha de aire acondicionado floja , que le sobra potencia eléctrica , hasta podrias ponerle aceite de automotor . . .


----------



## zeta_bola_1

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si, le armé hace años a un mecánico dental amigo un compresor con una bocha de heladera armada con dos  (bobinado de una y compresor de otra) , una garrafa de gas licuado de 10 kg y un presostado de alta de refrigeración , la tapa de la bocha aún sigue pegada con fastix (silicona) negro .
> 
> A una bocha de aire acondicionado floja , que le sobra potencia eléctrica , hasta podrias ponerle aceite de automotor . . .



la verdad que van como piña los compresores asi, tardan un poco, pero son completamente silenciosos. aceite de auto? normal 30? por ahora uso el que va, que sobro de una reparacion


----------



## electromecanico

el problema de las bochas es que el bovinado del motor s e refrigeran con el retorno de gas frio del equipo frigorifico y al no tener esta refrigeracion usandolas como compresor de aire calientas tambien el uso es menor que en una heladera por eso tiran bastante  
yo desarme un compresor de 10 hp le puse una polea y un motor electrico y le hice un pequeño carter florrr de compresor sin tanque directo..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero algunas traen bobinado preparado  *para trabajar* a 180 ºC


----------



## ferusso

Hola Gracias a todos por los aportes
No estoy todavía muy ducho en le manejo del Foro.
Subo unas imagenes y comento un poco desde la primera a la última

Apertura de la tapa de cilindro

Placa de válvulas, creo compresion

Placa de valvulas del otro lado succion

Idem

Junta de placa de válvulas es de chapa?

Cilindros cámara de succión? se ve una junta rota al retirar la tapita
Nota: Estuve girando el motor y puse la mano sobre la boca del cilindro y chupa señores...
Pero al quitar las tapitas ya no chupa...

Abrimos el eje del cigüeñal y vemos al cilindro y pistón.

Mas en detalle
Y aquí me quedé.
¿Cómo libero al pistón? No encuento tornillo o retén ni nada. Alguna pista de como sale esto.
Desarmé por el otro lado pero solo sale el estartor 

Para Dosmetros: Cuando dije que el motor estaba ruidoso, me refiero a sacarlo fuera de la bocha. Cuando estaba armado sonaba bajito y normal. De hecho el aceite salió amarillo y limpio. No estoy experto pero el motor parece nuevo en serio.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que si subís el pistón , le apretás la mano aceitada y girás media vuelta , queda chupando con fuerza ?

Verificá super bien eso


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mira vos, usa el mismo sistema de valvulas por chapitas(Flappers) que los compresores ruidosos


----------



## electromecanico

para sacar el piston creo que tenes que desclavar el rotor del motor electrico  del eje  y se desarma corriendo todo el eje


----------



## ferusso

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que si subís el pistón , le apretás la mano aceitada y girás media vuelta , queda chupando con fuerza ?
> 
> Verificá super bien eso



Mañana verifico de nuevo eso DOSMETROS

En cuanto a sacar el eje del cigüeñal, estuve tratando de sacar el rotor golpenado un poco. Pero desistí, tengo miedo de que me manda una cag.... Pareciera una sola pieza, de desclavarse el rotor tendría que hacerlo bien arriba para que salga cigüeñal y cilindro todo junto, creo
Cuando tenga algo de tiempo averiguo lo de los repuestos... por ahí cambiando juntas sale andando.
Adjunto fotos del costado
Saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## ferusso

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que si subís el pistón , le apretás la mano aceitada y girás media vuelta , queda chupando con fuerza ?
> 
> Verificá super bien eso



Bueno ayer a ùltima hora probé lo indicado por DOSMETROS
y SI la chupa con fuerza señores... No puedo girar el rotor mientras la está chupando
La proxima averiguo el tema de las juntas
Ojalá salga andando bien después de toda esta aventura.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , juntas sin duda , incluso las de las tapitas redondas.

Habría que revisar las láminas (válvulas) que no pierdan , o cambiarlas directamente !

Revisaste el caño se salida de la alta , ese largo de "cobre" revestido con un resorte , que no esté pinchado ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 117702

Saludos !


----------



## ferusso

Hola
La semana que viene cuando tenga tiempo lo pruebo de nuevo armado.
También le voy a aplicar aire comprimido con otro compre a la salida y la entrada a ver si me avivo de alguna fuga por ahi.
¿Fastix como junta.... ni loco no?
Saludos


----------



## ferusso

Hola
En Ansal no tienen repuestos para estos compresores
¿Alguno que me tire otra punta dónde buscar? o comprar algun material y recortar.... algun sellador?
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por donde vivis? yo conozco un local enorme, pero en quilmes


----------



## ferusso

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> por donde vivis? yo conozco un local enorme, pero en quilmes



Hola
zeta_bola
Estoy en capital, por Belgrano. Quilmes no sería problema, igualmente esto lo tendría que hacer un día que tenga libre.
Saludos


----------



## yosimiro

Hay un local para esas cosas en Bartolomé Mitre a unos 30 metros de Cerrito, en el centro.
Más cerca que quilmes es, o por lo menos estás de paso.
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo te paso la web por si las moscas, en una de esas te salvan

http://www.conosursa.com.ar/


----------



## yosimiro

No me acordaba el nombre, es...
*Britam *Sa   B Mitre 1111
Centro (San Nicolás) CABA (011) 4381 - 4545 

El sitio que pasó zeta_bola_1, _*aparentemente*_ tiene también una dirección en Villa Urquiza.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hace 30 años que compro en Britam , no tiene repuestos internos de compresores.


----------



## yosimiro

Bueno, yo no les compro tan seguido, porque son un poco caros, pero que no tuvieran algún repuesto del rubro, no lo sabía.
Pido disculpas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tenés por que disculparte che


----------



## zeta_bola_1

recien ahora me entero que tienen sucursal los de concosur


----------



## yosimiro

Ojo que dije *aparentement*e, porque ví la dirección en el sitio.


----------



## ferusso

Hola
Gracias por las respuestas
Llamé y pregunte: Conosur no tiene repuestos internos para compresores herméticos.
Voy a darme una vuelta por la zona de warnes a ver que hay de juntas y selladores para el rubro automotor por ahi tengo suerte y me tiran un punta por donde seguir.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si lo vas a usar de compresor doméstico , probá de hacerle la junta con papel Adamite y listo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en un momento, no recuerdo quien, me habia dicho que haga las juntas con tetra brik(claro que nunca me anime a abrir las bochas, como dije mas arriba)


----------

